# ISO: Newell MF Salmon Guidebook



## riotthunder (Aug 8, 2011)

looking for a main fork of salmon guide book. newell 2nd edition.


----------



## KrisG (Jun 22, 2012)

I was going to tell you they are not hard to find, but they seem to be out stock in a lot of places. I did find one here

Idaho's Salmon River by Eric & Allison Newell (clavey.com)


----------

